# Gaming Rechner für 800€



## proshamy (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Suche für mein Cousin ein Rechner.
Er spielt Ego Shooter Crysis etc Mmo´s 
Flug Simulationen usw.

Er hat nun 800 euro gespart und will sich ein Rechner zusammen stellen lassen der rennt wie sau.
Nun hat er in einer Firma mal nachgehakt was er bekommen würde... ich bin aus allen Wolken gefalle ~~
Dual Core x2  Geforce 512Mb Graka  1GB Ram DDR2 ...hab gedacht ich hört nicht richtig ( ich als leihe ).

Nun wollt ich mal wissen was ihr vorschlagen würdet an komponenten ?
Komplettes System (ohne Betriebs System) für 800 €.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/179262-pc-konfigurationen-januarfebruar-2011/

Dann unter 750 Euro PCS schauen.
Danach in einen Laden oder Onlineshop gehen und konkretes Angebot holen.
Dieses HIER abgesegnen lassen,  kaufen und freuen.


----------



## pwnge (20. Februar 2011)

Diese System bei mindfactory.de

+ eine 64gb ssd und immo sogar ohne versand(0-6 uhr) :-)




&#8364;:@kyragan stimmt, aber wenn man glück hat nicht so weit das sie dsa ganze übersteigen. und er hat ja den screenshot, dann kann er ja vergleichen ob er unverhätnismäßig teurer wegkommt.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2011)

Vorsicht bei Mindfactory! In der Midnight-Shopping-Zeit steigen dort immer die Preise! Du hast zwar keinen Versand, zahlst unterm Strich aber teils mehr. Dann lieber Versandkosten...


----------



## proshamy (20. Februar 2011)

Danke für den tollen tipp hat mir geholfen


----------



## Lauern (20. Februar 2011)

Hey proshamy, schreib mir ne PM, ich stelle dir gerne wenn du möchtest einen individuellen Computer zusammen. 

Ganz ehrlich alles was man irgentwo meist kaufen kann ist überteuert und dazu ist mist drinne, meist bekommt man die PC sogar für die hälfte...

Der Typ wo ihr im Laden wart, der hat euch echt verarscht^^... für das was er euch andrehen wollte hätte ich nicht mal 100 € gezahlt mehr^^...

Schreib mir einfach ne PM dann gebe ich dir meine MSN Daten, dann kann ich dir genau zeigen was du alles für dein Geld bekommen würdest.


Pc-Hilfe-Muenchen
lg Kevin


----------



## proshamy (20. Februar 2011)

Hab mir das hier rauskopiert.

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500 
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B 
Grafikkarte: keine vorhanden
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB 
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 schwarz 
Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-8NB 
Netzteil: keine vorhanden

Bin jetzt bei 580,90&#8364; wäre als noch was offen bis 800 euro.  (kann nicht schlimm wenn bissel drüber)



Hab bei Hardwareversand.de soweit alles gefunden bis auf das Netzteil und grafik karte. Könnt ihr mir da was emphelen ?


----------



## Klos1 (20. Februar 2011)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23718&agid=1627

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articlesearch.jsp


----------



## Lauern (20. Februar 2011)

CPU:                                  	[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*Intel® Core™ i7-960 Prozessor *[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Gehäuse + Kühlung :          [/font][font="verdana, sans-serif"]*Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition*[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Grafikkarte:                  Zotax geforce gtx 470 AMP[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Mainboard:					[/font][font="verdana, sans-serif"]*Asrock X58 Extreme*[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Arbeitsspeicher:           ADATA G Series 6 GB KiT DDR3 [font=Tahoma, Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bustakt: 2.000 MHz[/font] [/font]
[font="Tahoma, Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font=verdana, sans-serif]Grafikkarte: 		Western Digita Cavier 2 TB Sata II[/font]
[/font]Preis: 		862 €

Wäre zwar etwas über dem Preis aber verdammt gut^^
[font="verdana, sans-serif"][/font]


----------



## painschkes (20. Februar 2011)

_Oh Gott..ist das dein Ernst? 

Und du erzählst das ihm was schlechtes empfohlen wurde?

Unglaublich..
_


----------



## Kartonics (20. Februar 2011)

Lauern schrieb:


> CPU: 	[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*Intel® Core&#8482; i7-960 Prozessor *[/font]
> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]Gehäuse + Kühlung : [/font][font="verdana, sans-serif"]*Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition*[/font]
> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]Grafikkarte: Zotax geforce gtx 470 AMP[/font]
> [font="Tahoma, Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Mainboard:					[/font][font="verdana, sans-serif"]*Asrock X58 Extreme*[/font]
> ...



Ähm was denn für ein Netzteil und 6GB Ram????

Das die Western Digita Cavier 2 Tb Sata II eine Grafikkarte ist wusste ich auch nicht


----------



## proshamy (20. Februar 2011)

Danke erstmal an alle hier die liste was ich zur zeit habe:




> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> 
> Grafikkarte:
> ...



zusammen 653,91&#8364; 


fehlt also noch ne nette grafik karte.

Wäre die *ZOTAC GeFORCE GTS 450 AMP 1024MB DDR5* denn was ? Auch wegen dem verfübaren Steckplätzen aufm Board ? Welche müsste ich da nehmen ?


----------



## Thoraxos (20. Februar 2011)

Hier meine Meinung dazu


Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard schwarz o.NT   57,93 &#8364;€
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 6x2.8GHz / 9MB / 125W boxe 153,89 &#8364;
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD Evo/USB3 790X 92,24 &#8364;
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.SKILL CL7 PC3-10666-4GBRH KIT 46,06 &#8364;
Festplatte: 3.5" SAMSUNG 1000GB SpinPoint F3 HD103SJ 7200U/m 46,99 &#8364;
Grafikkarte: COLORFUL (Retail) GTX570 1280MB HDMI/DVI 312,99 &#8364; Direct x 11
Netzteil: 750W Corsair TX750W  93,43 &#8364;
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar D2/PM  98,52 &#8364;€
Laufwerk: Sony (Bulk) AD7260S SATA schwarz  18,61 &#8364;€

Summe:= 920,66 &#8364; ( Mit 6 Kernprozessor und super Grafikkarte für die Games Enthusiasten  die alle Einstellung auf ultra stellen )
Summe:= 822,14 &#8364; ( ohne Soundkarte )
*Achtung !! Daten wurden aktualisiert, habe jetzt ca 1 Std gesucht und getauscht und glaube besser gehts nicht mehr. Zam soll sich den Ferrari mal anschauen er hat ja Ahnung bzw hat es gerlernt und könnte noch was dazu sagen ( verbessern ). **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles von K&M Elektronik* 

Damit biste jetzt perfekt dabei für die kommenden Games ( Brink, the Witcher 2, Deus Ex 2, Rage und natürlich die viel später kommen ) hab fast das selbe System. *Jetzt noch Windows 7 64-bit, Tastatur, Maus und eventuell nur wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst nochmal 4 GB Ram ( irgendwann ) damit du auf insgesamt 8 GB kommst wären dann ca. 1100 Eusens*


----------



## proshamy (20. Februar 2011)

Hi und danke erstmal

Nun bin ich ganz verwirrt. Ist ja nun ganz was anderes. 

Für was sollte man sich jetzt schlauerweise entscheiden oder machen die beiden Systeme keine großen unterschiede ?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. Februar 2011)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Hier meine Meinung dazu
> 
> 
> Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard schwarz o.NT 57,93 &#8364;
> ...



Das Mainboard ist unnötig und viel zu teuer, eine Nummer kleiner tut es auch.

Die knapp 100&#8364; für die zusätzliche Soundkarte sind rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Festplatte vergessen?


----------



## Dracun (20. Februar 2011)

Es gibt hier ein paar Leute an die man sich bei solchen Fragen halten kann
[member=Klos]
[member=painschkes]
[member=Kyragan]
[member=Caps-Lock]
[member=Blut und Donner]

Das sind so meines Erachtens die wahren Helden dieser Ecke hier.
Gibt zwar noch ab und an ein paar die gute Tips geben, aber bei Kauffragen wende dich mit ruhigen Gewissen an diese Jungs hier


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Die knapp 100€ für die zusätzliche Soundkarte sind rausgeschmissenes Geld.



Zumindest, wenn man kein teures Audioequipment, wie hochwertige Stereokopfhörer oder Boxen hat (und nein Logitech-Systeme gehören nicht dazu...). 

Mein Vorschlag für den Preisbereich: Siehe Sticky, 750 € - PC, statt dem 2300er dann den 2500er bzw. 2500K. Man könnte statt der 460 ne 560er nehmen. Dann ist alles absolut auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## muehe (20. Februar 2011)

wenns sein muss dann Asus Xonar DG/DS völlig ausreichend

vernünftiges 550W Netzteil tuts und auch sogar noch weniger

die Grafikkarte würd ich bei dem Preis nie kaufen


----------



## Königmarcus (20. Februar 2011)

ich kann dir, bzw ihm, nur folgenden rechner empfehlen: 

http://www.pcplazza....ati-hd5830.html

habe den selben.. und shooter, wie zB Crysis sind damit , selbt mit allerhöchster auflösung, kein problem. wirklich ein gutes teil!

ps: bei fragen, einfach ne pm dalassen


----------



## painschkes (20. Februar 2011)

_Für die Hardware viel zu teuer :]_


----------



## Dracun (20. Februar 2011)

Der Großteil des Preises kommt bestimmt von diesem Endgeilen Gehäuse ... mensch das ist ja ne mörderrakte


----------



## muehe (20. Februar 2011)

für knappe 60Euro würd n Lancool K58 nehmen ok nich wirklich hübsch aber geht und sehr funktional


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2011)

Ich versteh nicht, warum wir bei solch klaren Fragen nach einem PC mit festen Budget ohne konkrete Wunschvorstellungen bei Komponenten das Rad immer wieder neu erfinden .


> CPU: Intel Core i5-2300 ~173 €
> 
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~33 €
> Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX460 HAWK ~178 €
> ...



Das sind die Vorschläge aus dem PC Thread in unseren Forum.
Wenn das Budget noch ausreicht kann man bei Bedarf noch ne größere Graka nehmen und gut ist :>.


----------



## muehe (20. Februar 2011)

naja bei der Grafikkarte würd ich knappe 30 Euro drauflegen und ne GTX560 nehmen oder vergleichbares

woher kommt der Preis für den i5-2300 darunter gibs ja schon 2400er bzw. für 10-20Euro mehr n 2500(K)


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2011)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> ich kann dir, bzw ihm, nur folgenden rechner empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.pcplazza....ati-hd5830.html
> 
> ...



Nein. Plastikschrottgehäuse, Grafikkarte alias pseudo Performance Reste Verwertung und dazu ein überzogener Preis. Wenn ich mir aber Lauerns Zusammstellung anschaue, dann toppt das das hier nocheinmal, schrecklich.

Wärmstens empfehlen, kann ich dir Kyragans immeraktuellen Zusammenstellungsthread:

http://forum.buffed....arfebruar-2011/

Da kann man sich immer mal ein Bild machen von dem was für einen bestimmten Preis ungefähr möglich ist. Die genaue Konfiguration die du hier erhälst unterscheidet sich vl. von Zusammenstellung zu Zusammenstellung in gewissen Einzelheiten, wie Laufwerke, Festplatten und Gehäuse. Die wesentlich wichtigen Komponenten sin in einer Preiskategorie aber immer die die du auch in diesem Thread findest.


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2011)

Witzig finde ich, dass der TE extra im Titel des Themas darauf hinweist, dass er 800 Euro ausgeben will, dann aber Angebote für 1100 Euro hier gepostet werden. Muss ich nicht verstehen. ^^

Nimm den der gepostet wurde:



> CPU: Intel Core i5-2300 ~173 €
> 
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~33 €
> Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX460 HAWK ~178 €
> ...



Damit wirste sicher glücklich werden und hast sogar noch nen Fuffi gespart.


----------



## Berserkius (20. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Witzig finde ich, dass der TE extra im Titel des Themas darauf hinweist, dass er 800 Euro ausgeben will, dann aber Angebote für 1100 Euro hier gepostet werden. Muss ich nicht verstehen. ^^
> 
> Nimm den der gepostet wurde:
> 
> ...






Würde dieses System nicht nehmen und eher zur Thoraxos tendieren. Hast dir Mühe gegeben

ps: ein System von 1100 wurde hier nicht genannt nur die komponenten wie Maus, Tastatur usw noch zusätzlich dazu kommt. Aber dieses System ist super und hast Ruhe.


----------



## painschkes (20. Februar 2011)

_Na dann erzähl mal wieso DU das nicht nehmen würdest und dafür lieber zu einem mit "schlechterer" Leistung greifen würdest?

Interessiert micht brennend._


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2011)

Mich auch. 

Weniger Leistung für 50 Euro mehr. Da musst du schon echt ne gute Begründung bringen. Auch wenn ich befürchte, dass ich angesichts der bevorstehenden Antwort eher kopfschütteln, lachen, heulen oder mit meinen Kopf mehrmals heftig die Tischplatte massieren werde.


----------



## Berserkius (20. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na dann erzähl mal wieso DU das nicht nehmen würdest und dafür lieber zu einem mit "schlechterer" Leistung greifen würdest?
> 
> Interessiert micht brennend._




*schlechtere Leistung*? Hab ich was verpasst, musste dir mal die Mühe machen und vergleichen -kopfschüttel-

@Kyragan na dann viel Spass beim Tischplatten massieren, mach nicht so dolle nicht das nachher noch was steht -igitt-

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2011)

Jo. Der X6 hatte schon gegen die alten Lynnfield i7 keine Schnitte und die Sandy Bridges sind ALLE schneller.  Besonders in Spielen, dort haben die Intel CPUs nen noch größeren Vorsprung, als in Anwendungen.


----------



## Berserkius (20. Februar 2011)

So würde ich das aber nicht sagen, aber bei einen Gamer-PC ist eher die Graka wichtig da die CPU nur die Rohdaten liefert. Das schaft auch ein AMD. Für Multimedia Aufgaben bzw. wo sehr viel Rechenleistung benötigt wird ist man bei Intel besser dran


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> *schlechtere Leistung*? Hab ich was verpasst, musste dir mal die Mühe machen und vergleichen -kopfschüttel-
> 
> @Kyragan na dann viel Spass beim Tischplatten massieren, mach nicht so dolle nicht das nachher noch was steht -igitt-
> 
> Mahlzeit!



facepalm

Du kriegst für ca. 800,- was schönes mit nem neuen i5-2500 und ner GTX560, dass ist viel besser abgestimmt als diese Grafikkarte die für den Preis und den Prozessor hoffnungslos überdiemensioniert ist. Außerdem alter Chipsatz auf einem zu teuren Board, überdimensioniertes Netzteil und RAM der mit AMD-Mainboards Probleme macht. Dann Gute Nacht.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2011)

Und nur weil beide Prozessoren ausreichen, muss man ja nu nicht gleich schlechteren greifen . 

Passmark Benchmark:
Phenom X6 1100T: 6285 Punkte
I5-2500: 6700 Punkte
I7-2600k: 9325 Punkte


----------



## Mephaistos82 (20. Februar 2011)

intel  CPU`s sind theoretisch etwas schneller (wenn man den high-end bereich betrachtet), können diese Leistung aber nicht voll ausfahren. Für Games ist ein AMD-prozzi genauso gut und halt bedeutend günstiger und Stromsparender (nicht nur die CPU, sondern auch das Board)
Aber muss jeder selbst entscheiden, am besten geht der TE zu einen Computerfachmann und lässt beide durchecken. Wobei ich persönlich auch lieber bei AMD bleibe + Grafikkarte ist wichtig.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> intel CPU`s sind theoretisch etwas schneller (wenn man den high-end bereich betrachtet), können diese Leistung aber nicht voll ausfahren. Für Games ist ein AMD-prozzi genauso gut und halt bedeutend günstiger und Stromsparender (nicht nur die CPU, sondern auch das Board)
> Aber muss jeder selbst entscheiden, am besten geht der TE zu einen Computerfachmann und lässt beide durchecken. Wobei ich persönlich auch lieber bei AMD bleibe + Grafikkarte ist wichtig.


AMD und stromsparend? Der TDP des X6 beträgt 125W, der des besten Intel Prozessor 95W. Zur Leistung: zB in Metro gibt es teilweise starke Unterschiede zwischen einem X6 1055 und einem i5-2500. Das muss man einfach so annerkennen. (CPUs sind auf die Zusammenstellungen nicht auf das direkte Preisverhältniss bezogen)


----------



## Thoraxos (20. Februar 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> facepalm
> 
> Du kriegst für ca. 800,- was schönes mit nem neuen i5-2500 und ner GTX560, dass ist viel besser abgestimmt als diese Grafikkarte die für den Preis und den Prozessor hoffnungslos überdiemensioniert ist. Außerdem alter Chipsatz auf einem zu teuren Board, überdimensioniertes Netzteil und RAM der mit AMD-Mainboards Probleme macht. Dann Gute Nacht.




Wie beschrieben, habe ich fast das selbe System und das mit dem Netzteil, Ram der mit AMD Mainboards Probleme macht ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen da ich dieses System besitze und alles rund und super läuft. Also ein Spezialist biste nicht.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2011)

TDP sagt nur aus wie stark etwas gekühlt werden muss...
Also wieviel Watt Wärme der Lüfter wegschaffen muss.

http://www.hartware....ew_1213_15.html
hier ist mal was zum Verbrauch...

Nicht übertaktet brauchen X6 und Sandybridge ähnlich viel Strom pro Prozessorkern.
Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen, das der X6 bei 6 Kernen nicht so schnell ist, wie ein I5-2500k mit 4.
Also brauchen die X6 mehr Strom / Prozessorleistung als die neuen Intel.
Das System brauchte also mit voller Leistung beim X6 fast 300 Watt und mit einem stärkeren I5 175 Watt.

*seufz*

Ein 5er BMW läuft auch rund und super und schnell, aber wenn ich für den gleichen Preis nen 7er BMW kaufen könnte, würde ich das machen (wenn ich BMW fahren würde). 

Thoraxos ansonsten zeigt dein Test, dass der 2500 beim Zocken vornelag und beim Cinebench etwa 10% unterm schnellsten X6.
Das der X6 dabei fast doppelt soviel Strom braucht zeigt ja meine QUelle. 
Der dickste X6 ist teurer als ein 2500, braucht mehr Strom und ist Querschnitt aller Benchmarks (insbesondere bei Spielen) langsamer.

Genau welches Kaufargument gibts jetzt noch für den Prozi? 

da mein Vorposter die Quelle entfernt hat hier nochmal der Link
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,675663/Test-AMD-und-Intel-CPUs-Uebersicht-und-Kauf-Tipps-mit-neuem-Performance-Index-Februar-2011/CPU/Test/


----------



## Mephaistos82 (20. Februar 2011)

also,

der Intel schneidet in den Benchmarks besser ab. man sollte aber bitte nicht vergessen, das Benchmarks "synthetische" Werte sind und ein unterschied von 5% in diesen werten über das, was der User subjektiv empfindet, nicht das geringste aussagt. dazu kommt, das manche Anwendungen für den einen oder anderen Prozessor optimiert wurden und und und....kurz gesagt: solche Verallgemeinerungen sind wenig sinnvoll. Unterm Strich sind beide CPU in vernünftig konfigurierten Systemen annähernd gleich schnell, mit geringen Vorteilen für die intel-CPU. ob allerdings der unterschied von 75frames/s zu 78 frames/s allerdings überhaupt bemerkt wird. Von daher - locker bleiben, Preise vergleichen und dann das nehmen, was zum eigenen Geldbeutel und zum eigenen Geschmack passt. In deutschen Zeitungen wird der Golf immer der beste seiner Klasse sein, aber wäre es nicht grausam wenn alle auf einmal Golf fahren würden??


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2011)

Ich bin locker .
Aber ich finde die Frage doch gerechtfertig warum man nicht den preiswerteren, stromsparenderen und schnelleren Prozessor wählt.
Und die PCGH testet anhand von Timedemos in aktuellen Spielen und ich finde diese Werte sind für Spieler wichtig. 

Der Golfvergleich hinkt etwas .
Man kann auch für weniger Geld ein Auto bekommen was genauso viel verbraucht, genauso schnell fährt und genauso sicher ist.
Aber gut wer nun wirklich AMD Fan ist kann natürlich AMD Prozessoren kaufen.

Ich hab damals auch zur ATI Graka gegriffen und alle Leute meinten ich solle lieber Nvidia kaufen. 

Mein Problem mit dem Thread war bisher, dass hier keine Argumente kamen, die mit Fakten untermauert wurden. Und ohne Fakten lässt sich nur schlecht diskutieren. 
Und wenn ein System bei ähnlicher Leistung 100 Watt weniger Strom verbraucht, spart man wenn man viel zockt durchaus den einen oder anderen Euro in der Woche. 
In 10 Stunden etwa 20 Cent.
Bei 5 Stunden zocken am Tag sind das 10 Cent.
Oder auch 36 Euro im Jahr.
Hat man den Rechner 2 Jahre sinds 72 Euro und damit schon fast ein halber neuer Prozessor


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2011)

Mephaistos82 schrieb:


> also,
> 
> der Intel schneidet in den Benchmarks besser ab. man sollte aber bitte nicht vergessen, das Benchmarks "synthetische" Werte sind und ein unterschied von 5% in diesen werten über das, was der User subjektiv empfindet, nicht das geringste aussagt. dazu kommt, das manche Anwendungen für den einen oder anderen Prozessor optimiert wurden und und und....kurz gesagt: solche Verallgemeinerungen sind wenig sinnvoll. Unterm Strich sind beide CPU in vernünftig konfigurierten Systemen annähernd gleich schnell, mit geringen Vorteilen für die intel-CPU. ob allerdings der unterschied von 75frames/s zu 78 frames/s allerdings überhaupt bemerkt wird. Von daher - locker bleiben, Preise vergleichen und dann das nehmen, was zum eigenen Geldbeutel und zum eigenen Geschmack passt. In deutschen Zeitungen wird der Golf immer der beste seiner Klasse sein, aber wäre es nicht grausam wenn alle auf einmal Golf fahren würden??



So sehen für dich also geringe Vorteile aus?

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2011/test-intel-sandy-bridge/46/#abschnitt_performancerating

Die Intel sind deutlich schneller, dass ist einfach Fakt. In Spielen interessiert das meist nicht, weil alle aktuellen CPU's mehr als genug Leistung bringen. Dennoch, hier von einem geringen Unterschied zu sprechen, find ich etwas daneben. Das er nicht doppelt und dreifach so schnell ist, ist klar. Dennoch ist er aber durchgängig schneller und das auch oft um weit mehr als nur 5%. Ist einfach so. Natürlich kann man auch einen AMD zum zocken kaufen, spricht nichts dagegen. Mit seinen Aussagen sollte man aber doch bei den Fakten bleiben.


----------



## proshamy (21. Februar 2011)

Der Thread schafft ja große aufregung und bei mir verwirrung. Danke für die große anteilnahme und die ratschläge.

Habe aber noch ne Frage zu diesem System




> CPU: Intel Core i5-2300 ~173 &#8364;
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~33 &#8364;
> Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GeFORCE GTS 450 AMP 1024MB DDR5
> RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL8 ~63 &#8364;
> ...



Packt das Netzteil das ? *g
Oder wäre Corsair TX650W 650 Watt geeigneter ? (weil es auch günstiger wäre)


Und kann ich bei dem System jetzt bleiben mit guten gewissen meinen Cousin gegenüber ?


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Februar 2011)

Ja das Netzteil packt das sonst hätten die Jungs es nicht genommen! Aber achte darauf, dass du nicht ein x-beliebiges chinaböller Netzteil nimmst! Denn dann klappt es eventuell nicht! Das genannte ist aber gut!


----------



## proshamy (21. Februar 2011)

Danke Kal.

Werde das Sytem nun kaufen.



> CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1075T
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 560 HAWK
> RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
> ...



aber die Grafik karte finde ich nicht bei Hardwareversand.de 

Ist das diese hier ?
Graka

Den Ram finde ich dort auch nicht (4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7)


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2011)

Die Graka kannste nehmen. Oder halt die Gigabyte, welche ich oben verlinkt habe. Mein persönlicher Favorit ist die Gigabyte.


----------



## proshamy (21. Februar 2011)

Ok Danke =)


----------



## Ol@f (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn du unbedingt ein AMD-System haben möchtest und noch warten kannst, dann könnten auch die Bulldozer-Prozessoren etwas nettes für dich sein. Ich mein Q2 2011 ist der Releaseplan.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich würde auch auf Bulldozer warten. Das doofe ist halt, man kann eigentlich immer warten.  Angeblich soll er ja im April verfübar sein. Und wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, dann ist er 50 Prozent schneller, als aktuelle AMD-Prozessoren. Wenn das auch nur annährend stimmt, dann wäre Intel und AMD endlich mal wieder auf Augenhöhe. Mal sehen. Ich persönlich wollte mir ja auch nen Intel 2600 angeln. Aber jetzt werd ich noch auf Bulldozer warten. Gott sei dank eilt es bei mir ja noch nicht. Mein 9550er ist in Spielen bisher nie auch nur annährend überfordert. Aber neuer Prozzi ist immer schön.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Februar 2011)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Wie beschrieben, habe ich fast das selbe System und das mit dem Netzteil, Ram der mit AMD Mainboards Probleme macht ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen da ich dieses System besitze und alles rund und super läuft. Also ein Spezialist biste nicht.



1. Deine Links funktionieren nicht.
2. Du hast ein Bild von den G.Skill RipJaws drinnen, auf diesen Ram habe ich mich bezogen.
http://www.computerb...ad.php?t=750669
http://forum.mindfac...i-x4-965-a.html
http://www.pcwelt.de...33-cl8-kit.html

3. Ich spreche dir jegliche Kompetenzen ab, meine Fähigkeiten zu beurteilen. In deinem System ist ein altes Mainboard für Crossfire drin, deine Grafikkarte ist im Vergleich zu der CPU hoffnungslos überdimensioniert, dein Netzteil ist ebenfalls überdimensioniert. Eine sündhaftteure Soundkarte reinzustecken macht ebenfalls wenig Sinn, da der TE von einem derweitigen Bedarf nichts geschrieben hat.


----------



## proshamy (22. Februar 2011)

Wollte gerade das System bestellen und mir ist was aufgefallen.

System 1:



> CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1075T
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> Grafikkarte: MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
> RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-10667U CL7
> ...





System2: 



> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500
> Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GeFORCE GTS 450 AMP 1024MB DDR5
> RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
> ...




Wie kann das sein ? ^^

i5 system dann doch besser ?


Bin immer noch verwirrt. 

Möchte mit Cousin Freitag endgültig bestellen *g


----------



## muehe (22. Februar 2011)

die GTS450 beim Intel System ist einiges günstiger und schwächer als die GTX560

mit dem 2500(K) und dem Board + Gigabyte GTX560 OC , günstigerem Gehäuse könntest aber knapp über 800 hinkommen

mit G.Skill Ripjaws könntest auch nochmal 20 Euro sparen


----------



## Klos1 (22. Februar 2011)

Tja, dummerweise haben sie aber nicht unrecht. Ein AMD 1055 X6 sieht gegen einen Intel 2500 kein Land. Und wenn du da anderer Meinung bist, dann solltest du lesen lernen. Denn da scheint dir die Jugend von heute voraus zu sein.
Nicht einmal ein AMD 1100 kommt an die Leistung eines Intels 2500 hin. Ist halt leider Tatsache.


----------



## proshamy (23. Februar 2011)

Heißt im klartext das ich das Intel System kaufen kann wenn ich die GTX 560 dazu kaufe ?
Weil das System dann definitive besser ist als das AMD System.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn du eine GTX560 nimmst, dann ist der Intel auf jedenfall besser. Egal ob 2500 oder 2300, beide sind sie in Spielen deutlich schneller unterwegs, als ein AMD 1055. Nimmst du dagegen aber den Intel und eine GTS450, dann wiederum wäre der AMD mit GTX570 in den meisten Spielen deutlich schneller unterwegs. Denn egal, wie CPU-lastig das Spiel auch sein mag, ein AMD 1055 reicht im Moment auf jedenfall aus. Aber sofern du nicht in ewig hohen Auflösungen spielst, ist der Intel, egal ob 2300 oder 2500, mit GTX560 schneller. Die GTX570 lohnt sich nur aufgrund der größeren Speichermenge bei großen Auflösungen. Ansonsten rentiert die nicht. Der Grund, warum Nvidia keine GTX560 mit 2 GB Ram rausbringt ist, dass sie die GTX570 schlagen würde und somit kein Mensch mehr diese Karte kaufen würde.

Trotzdem möchte ich hier nochmal betonen, dass ich nichts gegen den 1055er AMD habe. Er ist schnell genug. Die optimalste Wahl für einen Spielerechner stellt er im Moment aber nicht da. Denn gerade ein X6 bringt eher in Anwendungen erwähnenswerte Vorteile, die mit mehr als 6 Kernen skalieren. Spiele gehören da noch nicht dazu.


----------

